# Jupiter Reigns Supreme – 7/29/10



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

To the ancient Romans, Jupiter was king, king of all the gods and the most powerful deity in their religion. Most modern-day men however, scoff at such archaic beliefs and have little fear for the name of that once mighty celestial figure. Yet, there are those few who know differently, and while they may not believe in the existence of that omnipotent ethereal being per say, they still quiver with excitement and dread whenever Jupiter is brought up in certain conversations. I know this to be true because I am one of those few...


A long drive followed an even longer workday, before three road-weary anglers rolled into the town of Jupiter, Florida, looking to shack up for a few hours before dawn. Sleep remained fleeting and elusive however, as visions of gaping maws, screaming drags and bent rods haunted their semi-conscious minds. When the 5:30am wake-up call sounded, there was little hesitation or discussion. Each one already knew their routine, having been through it many times before, and thus they were soon gathered in the pre-dawn shadows, alongside Captain Charlie Stuve’s vessel, ready to face whatever challenges Jupiter Inlet had in store for them that day.









Within moments, the morning stillness was broken by the purr of an outboard as Captain Stuve turned the bow east, toward the open sea and the rising sun. Looming to the north like its namesake god of old, the timeless red visage of the Jupiter Lighthouse stood silently watching over their departure. While still under the unblinking gaze of that tower’s luminous eye, a loud splash followed by the hiss of weathered anchor line signaled it was time to ready the gear for the battles to come. For a moment, a hapless baitfish fluttered wildly on a bloodied hook, before soaring over still darkened waters and disappearing into the depths below. Soon the onslaught would begin…










When they came, they came in droves, attacking in wave after ceaseless wave, while the three anglers and their Captain labored endlessly, struggling to prevail during each skirmish. Through the long morning, past midday and into the afternoon the conflict raged on, as the silver-sided beasts persisted in their relentless assault, often attacking two or three at a time. It was a back-breaking, muscle-straining vigil for the four men, but when at last the final bait emerged from the well, there was a collective sigh of disappointment heard. Although tired and weary, they would each gladly continue the fight as long as there were combatants still to be faced.

































When it was all over, the three had triumphed far more than they had failed, bringing to submission more than seventy-five of those mighty beasts, yet there were no fatalities on that day. Each and every warrior, whether fish or man, returned home alive with only a few new scars to remind them of the great battle that had ensued, and that is a victory for both sides.


























Some may yet remain doubtful, but there truly is no question, Jupiter is still king and in that place, hidden beneath the waves a gleaming, silver-scaled army awaits those who would challenge them. They are ready…are you?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

wow  ;D  thats some serious snook action


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

...So when are you going to write your next epic Mr. Homer?  

Nothing like summertime snook, eh?  Anyone who isn't convinced about Jupiter after seeing this just needs to go pick up the IGFA world record book and you'll see Jupiter inlet next to almost every snook record.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Dang Jeff, sorry to hear fishing was so slow for you guys. ;D

Awesome trip. Glad you are all OK.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Great report! And now I command you to leave all my snookies alone from now on... ;D. Just mess with ya... when is the last time u fished in Bings landing? I want to go back there one day. Gawdd. It's been forever since I went down there.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like a hoot hammer.  

did you get some on the fly too?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i see nothing but big smiles, bent rods and hanging fish ;D looks like another haMm3r time snook slay fest  nice work.....might have to take a ride that way soon myself


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Great work and pictures


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yepper thats a good spot for the linesiders.....Good work with the fish and the camra. Man I love that inlet.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

MONSTERS!!! looks like a great time

...man yall have some beautiful water


----------

